# Alloy wheels?



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> I go to a local car wash because i am unable to wash my cruze being in a dorm at a college. Everytime i go through foam and suds seems to stick to my rims but nobody else that ive seen has this problem...is it the alloy wheels?


Your fuelly says its an LTZ, so yes.. aluminum wheels. Take a towel with you and wipe them down  Or you can use some http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/g12718-nxt-generationreg-tech-waxreg-20/

or one of their other products thats specifically for wheels.

But i do alot of hobby metal work and this stuff is fantastic. I use it on pretty much everything metal and it works wonderful and holds up well for extended periods with pieces that end up outside and for stuff that gets handled alot. I've used it on everything from this









to this








[OFF TOPIC FYI: shaped and formed with only a hammer and anvil, no welding allowed in my pieces]

Just wax your wheels with it like you would your car (don't get it on the tire it will leave a mark). Should make the wheels at least a little easier to clean up


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

ah...yeah thats a stupid moment there haha but i just wipe them down everytime but it gets annoying. Ill try out the wax


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I have used the Meguiar's before and it does a good job. I have also used Poorboy's World Wheel Sealant and Chemical Guy's Wheel Guard Wheel Wax. Those two aren't quite as shiny as Meguiar's but they lasted longer for me. They are supposedly formulated to deal with the temps generated by the brakes better than a standard car body wax. I buy mine from Detailed Image online.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I wonder if my rims are aluminum, they are the 17"m, I have the 2LT with RS package.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Macman said:


> I wonder if my rims are aluminum, they are the 17"m, I have the 2LT with RS package.


On a 2011 you should have the PJE wheel and here is GM's description:

PJE Wheels, 17" (43.2 cm) 5-spoke flangeless machined-face alloy
1 - Includes (J67) 4-wheel disc brakes and (XJ2) Sport Tuned suspension.

I can't find anything that specifically says what the "alloy" material is though.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> On a 2011 you should have the PJE wheel and here is GM's description:
> 
> PJE Wheels, 17" (43.2 cm) 5-spoke flangeless machined-face alloy
> 1 - Includes (J67) 4-wheel disc brakes and (XJ2) Sport Tuned suspension.
> ...


Thanks.


----------

